# Rolleiflex Repairs



## photogoddess (Sep 6, 2005)

I need a doctor for my sick Rolleiflex SL35. It stopped working this weekend while out at Mono Lake. The mirror is locked up, the shutter is closed and it won't do a damned thing. :banghead: I took it to my local camera store this morning and without getting into it, they thought the board was fried and that it wasn't worth fixing. :cry: No idea for sure but this is my absolute favorite of all of my cameras so I'm going to send it out for repairs anyway. Does anyone know who repairs Rollei?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 6, 2005)

Check out camerarepair.com

I've sent them 3 cameras, and all were repaired and returned very quickly.  Their prices seem to be average to a little cheaper than average.

If you go to their FAQ section you can find an online repair estimation list for various cameras.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank You! My baby is on it's way. :hail:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 6, 2005)

$144.00 later... my baby is back. Just in time for a trip we're goin on next month. It seems to work well... now I need to run some film through it.  Thanks again for the info Matt.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad it worked out! Please see the new thread about Camera Repair List, if you don't mind posting a link to that particular repair shop so others can benefit from it.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Glad it worked out! Please see the new thread about Camera Repair List, if you don't mind posting a link to that particular repair shop so others can benefit from it.
> 
> Thanks y'all!



Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks PG!


----------

